# Traynor Quarter Horse Amp W/Effects



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

This is fairly new. Check it out. It's a neat little amp that does some powerful things.

[video=youtube;vYu_MHM_SSQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYu_MHM_SSQ&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's pretty cool actually. I wonder what these run for? Couldn't be a whole lot, I imagine.
Talk about a good little grab and go amp for jamming.
Even a back up amp for a gigging musician.

I don't know if I'm totally sold on the drive channel though.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.long-mcquade.com/products/12863/Guitars/Guitar_Amps/Traynor/Quarter_Horse_25_Watt_Amp.htm

Mine is on the way.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I bought one last November and took it back after a couple of days. I couldn't get a clean sound even with the gain fully counter clockwise without lowering my guitar volume to about 50%. It seems to me a clean channel should stay clean at full guitar volume until the gain is around 3 or 4. It was also very dark sounding through an Eminence 12" Lady Luck and 12" Cannabis Rex which normally have a very bright articulate sound.

I would say that the QuarterHorse would be a great little practice/rehearsal/backup amp for some, but not for everybody.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the price check. That's a decent price.
No more than a booteek pedal.

I looked on the L&M website, but couldn't find it under the Traynor listings.
I didn't do a search though. Nonetheless, it's a cool product.
If I had a use for one, I'd certainly check it out.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

sulphur said:


> Thanks for the price check. That's a decent price.
> No more than a booteek pedal.
> 
> I looked on the L&M website, but couldn't find it under the Traynor listings.
> ...


I saw it under guitars amps and then filtered with Traynor:

http://www.long-mcquade.com/departments/14/21/135/0/


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Fader said:


> http://www.long-mcquade.com/products/12863/Guitars/Guitar_Amps/Traynor/Quarter_Horse_25_Watt_Amp.htm
> 
> Mine is on the way.


Funny, I just checked youR link which says $230.00. It was $215.00 two days ago. They sell for $199.00 in the States.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> Funny, I just checked youR link which says $230.00. It was $215.00 two days ago. They sell for $199.00 in the States.


Where in the states?


----------



## MCKBC (Aug 22, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> Funny, I just checked youR link which says $230.00. It was $215.00 two days ago. They sell for $199.00 in the States.


Such a shame that even a Canadian product can be had cheaper in the US... Can't we catch a break here? I try always to shop local first and then shop Canadian in Canada to support the economy and all but hey... Just venting...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Fader said:


> Where in the states?


Any of the big music stores, Guitar Centre, Musicians Friend, Music123, Sweetwater, zZsounds, etc.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> Any of the big music stores, Guitar Centre, Musicians Friend, Music123, Sweetwater, zZsounds, etc.


I checked all those. I couldn't find the Quarter Horse at any of them. Music123 is the only one that carries any Traynor product.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Fader said:


> I checked all those. I couldn't find the Quarter Horse at any of them. Music123 is the only one that carries any Traynor product.


Perhaps I was mistaken as I can't seem to find it either.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

I found one place Stateside that has a price as low as L&M.
http://www.megatonemusic.com/products/Traynor-DH25H-Quarter-Horse-MicroAmp-6455.html

The QuarterHorse sounds pretty good. I'm not sure how it will keep up with a ham-fisted drummer, but I'll let you know.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Well it did an admirable job at practice once I got it dialed in. The competition was another guitar, a bass and the aforementioned drummer.

It's not capable of crushing SPL but it held it's own. It was run into a single 16 ohm greenback in a closed back cab. I'm planning on trying an 8 ohm speaker in the near future.

I had an Angry Gnome in front of the QuarterHorse for an overdrive and it accepted it quite well even with the largest fist of anger on the clean channel, but I had to back the drive off when using the crunch channel.

It has a 1/8" mini-jack for headphones/line out. I'd like to try a line out to the PA when I find my adapter. 

I'm really happy with it. It simplified set-up/tear-down and reduced the amount of gear I had to haul in and out, which was a real plus traversing ice and snow covered sidewalks.

I probably would use a proper amp for a gig, but I'd feel comfortable to rely on the QuarterHorse for a back-up rig or for practice.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Picked up a Quarterhorse at L&M Stratford this morning and have been taking it for a run. No problem dialing in good usable tones at home through a stock blue Traynor cab Traynor Amps: Guitar Extension Cabinets using a Godin Progression. I kinda like the fx too, though a bigger room will be the real test, modulation requires space to my ears. I'll try it through other cabs later, but so far so good. I'm tempted to create a new pedal board around it, except that the reason I bought it was portability. It appears to be solidly built. Pretty loud for 25 solid state watts. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------

